# Rubik's Cube magic Trick



## dudemanpp (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how to do this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yw7oX5CXhk

Ebay link


----------



## Me (Jun 19, 2007)

I recall talking to someone about this, the best explanation we could come up with was that it was a trick cube with tiles that could be flipped or something, if you look at clearer versions of the trick you'll notice that the cube has too many or too little of a particular color, (12 whites and 6 reds as i recall.)

thats the only ideas my friend and i had. anyothers?


----------



## Rama (Jun 19, 2007)

I discussed it with Ton Dennebroek about this, he said that there where some round shaped Rubik like puzzles wich you could scramble, but when you throw it in the air it will flip inside out and it is solved, so I think it is just an cube shaped type.


----------



## icke (Jun 20, 2007)

he probably just uses two cubes a scrambled one and a solved one and just switches them in his act. the other explanations are a little bit more complicated and i dont think that the cube is different in the color then a original one.


----------



## davidcon (Jun 20, 2007)

No, it's a gimmicked cube. I don't know how the mechanism works, as I don't have one. The tile flipping idea sounds plausible, though.

First post, btw.

-davidcon


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 20, 2007)

I've heard of self solving cubes with rubber bands in the mechanisms, so when you scramble the cube, the bands snap the cube back into a solved state.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow I was always twisting the cube like crazy to solve it. I memorized tons of algorithms to do it faster. Practiced for hours and hours... If I had just known that throwing it into the air does it... damn...


----------



## icke (Jun 20, 2007)

if he uses rubber bands shouldnt he hold all layers so that it doesnt unscramble? he has the cube flat on his hand shouldnt it snap back then. i mean if he sneezes and there is a cube in his hand then it is probably not a problem for him to switch the cube behind his arms. how would the rubberband cube work, where do you huck up the rubber bands to, and how much turns could you make? the cube looks pretty scrambled, so it would be at least 10 turn and i dont know if rubber band could do that that quick


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 21, 2007)

Store Link

After some searching, I found a version of it but it doesn't tell how it does it (obviously).


----------



## icke (Jun 21, 2007)

i did some research too and found that http://cgi.ebay.com/Enchanted-Rubiks-Cube-...4QQcmdZViewItem
this is the guide to this trick. apparently you just use a regular cube and modify it. but i still dont know how.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 17, 2007)

*I know how*

On youtube, there is a vid of a guy doing this trick, there is also a tutorial of how to do this on youtube. You need a spare cube, thats about it!


----------



## tim (Jul 17, 2007)

And here is the link to this vid: http://youtube.com/watch?v=BgafKo6EIGk


----------

